
Mozilla is making Firefox faster to compete with Chrome - digitalnalogika
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/21/18633979/mozilla-firefox-67-update-faster-privacy-controls-google-chrome-competition
======
m463
Why not just make it better instead of faster?

For example, eliminate tracking from the beginning, and have sensible opt-ins
to build trust.

Chrome is not trustworthy because google makes money from identifying you and
selling that information, and they build that into the browser.

~~~
sieabahlpark
I think their main goal is to do what chrome did at release. Sandboxing tabs
and isolating hanging tabs from the rest of the browser.

